# Just brought my 1st CHRISTMAS PRESSY for my neice !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

all,
Well last satuarday i brought my   1st CHRISTMAS PRESSY    for this year its a Baby Doll for my neice Tia,
I know the summer aint gone yet but i always like to start early lol   ......
As any of you ladies star yet ??
love nicky


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep, i officially started a few months back   only things were in the sale on the boots website and it was silly to pass up on the chance of some bargains ready for xmas.

I always start around this time as i like everything done before dec(thats working in a shop for you   ) Also i hate my last months wage before xmas being all spent on presents then i have to muddle through to the jan pay so by starting early i avoid that and dont get into any debt in the process  

Nikki xx


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

me too - i start early as well we also have a book club @ work and you can get some great books as discount price great for little ones


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i got my first one today, a lovely hurrican lamp in ikea and it was only £8 bargin, saw one in john lewis almost identical apart from the package and that was priced at £35 so well pleased


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm hoping to get my Christmas shopping started this week. Will need to this year as we are hoping to start tx soon, so I want to pick up some bits to spread the cost


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've got quite a few bits - all for Ethan


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh i am so glad i aint the only one i thought i was going alittle daft  lol   ......
  Roll on CHRISTMAS it will soon be here ladies yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Woo hoo, there ARE other organised people out there. My dh thinks i'm  for starting so early (admits to buying four presents back in January and two in the last week of December) i have bought at least 2 presents a month since last Christmas and I now have between 20 and 30 presents stashed on top my wardrobe and other places.


----------

